# Dare to Be Nails- Cocktail Inspired (June 8th- June 22nd)



## vixie13 (Jun 8, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]It's Time for a New Theme! 




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]Chosen by Diava winner of the challenge  *Dare To Be Nails - Wedding Nails 



*

*Remember!*

[SIZE=medium]If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do *not*[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.  



[/SIZE]

Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Central Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and pm sent to me, prior to this date/time 



 Thank You! XO

[SIZE=medium]Here are some inspirational pics, but feel free to add your own to this thread: [/SIZE]


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 8, 2011)

Very cool!  That one with the orange on the tip is weird


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh! Fun! I think I'll do a Mojito inspired mani!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fun idea!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 9, 2011)

Great idea!  I think that one with the orange coming off the tip is a little odd.  lol  It looks cool, but I don't think it's practical!  lol


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 9, 2011)

Very cool - cant wait to see what you all come up with!


----------



## llehsal (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooooohhh...this should be fun!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 10, 2011)

I did mine yesterday!  I'll try to post the pictures today!


----------



## Ngelic (Jun 11, 2011)

Ohhh fun idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the 3rd inspiration... but it's gonna be so hard to do, tehehehe...


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 13, 2011)

Totally forgot I didn't post my pictures yet!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I will!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 13, 2011)

I love it!! I wish I was better at doing my nails with my left hand... Practice I guess


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 13, 2011)

First of all, this is not my best work... lol!  This was my first attempt at sponging!  And it's a lot more difficult than I thought! 

My sister said these aren't very "cocktaily."  My inspiration was a tequila sunrise.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 13, 2011)

Oooh these are so pretty!  I love the fade


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 14, 2011)

My thought process was "Little Black Cocktail Dress"

Products used:

WNW - Gray's Anatomy

ELF - Glitter Glam

WNW - Black Creme

Bundle Monster Plate and Konad Stamper

Avon Speed Dry Top Coat


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 14, 2011)

What a great take on the theme!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely nails, i like both !


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 14, 2011)

My Inspiration:





My creation:


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome job Jean and Vixie!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh! Berry Nice!! LMAO!

Nice work ladies!


----------



## Diava (Jun 16, 2011)

What gorgeous entries so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping to get mine done today, have no idea how they are going to turn out :S:S:S:S but looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is my entry:

My Inspiration: My favourite cocktail: A Mojito





And Here is the mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









What I used:

Base Coat: OPI Nail Envy 1 coat
A England Morgan Le Fay 2 coats
Konad Special Polish in green and Konad Plate M 75
La Colors Sassy Sparkle (glitter) on tips
Top Coat: Seche Vite


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great Mojito look!!!!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm so excited for the next theme!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 19, 2011)

MUT you have until Wednesday at 6pm to enter!!! Keep them coming, and don't forget to PM me with a theme suggustion for if you should win!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2011)

I absolutely love that look! If anyone were to replicate it, do you think a glitter green would work with the Konad plates?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 19, 2011)

Konad plates are kind of weird.  Of course the Konad Special Polishes work.  Other polishes can work too, but it really depends on the consistency of that polish.  It's a trial and error thing!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love that look! If anyone were to replicate it, do you think a glitter green would work with the Konad plates?


----------



## Diava (Jun 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love that look! If anyone were to replicate it, do you think a glitter green would work with the Konad plates?



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never tried any glitter polish with Konad before, but I would love to try this out! Anyone had a go before?????


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 19, 2011)

I've used a jelly with glitter in it and it worked well enough. However, with konad it is usually trial and error regarding all non-special polish.



> Originally Posted by *Diava* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 19, 2011)

Maria!  You should enter!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 20, 2011)

I know! It has been crazy the past few days with work and fathers day and going down the shore. I need to get my act together!  I do not have work tomorrow so I think I'll try and get it done then.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 21, 2011)

So I saw this pic on the front page and at first thought one of the nails was broken the second I thought that I saw that the nail was a slice of citrus! How freaking clever is that?! I'd LOVE that nail art on my fingers!


----------



## nkaozouaher (Jun 21, 2011)

WOW! Love the art. But i'll try! My nails are short for me to do anything but i'll see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nkaozouaher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW! Love the art. But i'll try! My nails are short for me to do anything but i'll see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



That's okay of your nails are short... it can be like shots of liquor!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 26, 2011)

Isn't there supposed to be a poll for this one?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 26, 2011)

Only when it's over


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 27, 2011)

It was over four days ago! But it looks like the poll is up now, off to vote!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

